# Mercury or ??



## halfatruck (Mar 31, 2011)

Anyone know what this is (possibly a Mercury)......................
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110668283032&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## hzqw2l (Mar 31, 2011)

Colson Clipper?


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 31, 2011)

Colson Clipper or Goodyear Double Eagle


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 31, 2011)

*not mercury*

To my understanding, not a  prewar goodyear double eagle not having the cushioner fork, but is a colson made clipper nonetheless post war?
Good luck finding the distinctive chainguard (but I got one )


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 31, 2011)

Dangit, nothing gets past this crowd. 

*Un-watch item*

Potentially a very cool bike.


----------



## irene_crystal (Mar 31, 2011)

I was actually looking at that one but was worried it would be too rough for me to restore properly. It is definately hidden amongst the others with such crappy photos....


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2011)

It's missing the rear rack also. The chainguard and rack would b very hard to find in my opinion. It wouldn't matter if that was the bike you truly wanted though because all it would take is time, and eventually the parts would turn up somewhere.


----------

